# need help identifying a cichlid



## cichlid 79 (Jun 8, 2020)

hi new here and new to the cichlid fish i couldn't figure out the type cichlid these are sorry in advance for the pics and thanks


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

One of the Jewel Cichlids, Hemichromis sp. Looks like H. cristatus.


----------



## cichlid 79 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks my phone app said texas cichlid


----------

